# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Τρίγωνο γείωσης

## Sted

Καλησπέρα,

σε κατασκευή-κτίριο που γίνεται τώρα, δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ τοποθετήθηκε θεμελιακή γείωση (λόγω άγνοιας αλλά και φαντάζομαι λόγω χρημάτων αν γινόταν ενημέρωση περι αυτού).

Για την ώρα υπάρχει στο οικόπεδο εργοταξιακή παροχή ρεύματος που λειτουργεί με το απλό κλασσικό ηλεκτρόδιο γειώσεως και υποτίθεται θα χρησιμοποιηθεί το ίδιο για την κύρια γείωση του κτιρίου. Αυτό το κτίριο είναι ακόμα στα μπετά, όμως πρόκειται να γίνει διαμόρφωση του περιβάλλοντος χώρου (ίσως και ασφαλτόστρωση) οπότε σκέφτομαι να φτιάξω και εγώ απο τώρα ένα τρίγωνο γειώσεως, όσο ακόμα μπορώ να κάνω ο,τι θέλω έυκολα και απλά.

Η απόσταση του μετρητή της ΔΕΗ με το σημείο που θα φιλοξενηθεί ο πίνακας έιναι 45 καλωδιακά μέτρα  και έχει ήδη πέσει το παροχικό καλώδιο μέσα στο χώμα.

Είναι καλή η σκέψη μου; Το τρίγωνο να μπεί κοντά στον πίνακα ή κοντά στο μετρητή της ΔΕΗ; Τι θα χρειαστώ; Πόσο κοστίζουν περίπου (αν και θα πάρω τιμές - ρωτάω και εδώ).

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tasos987

Εχω την εντυπωση πως για να σου δωσει η ΔΕΗ κανονικη παροχη θα πρεπει να κατατεθει ενας φακελος με ολη τη μελετη της εγκαταστασης , σχεδια κλπ ΥΠΟΓΕΓΡΑΜΕΝΟΣ απο ΑΔΕΙΟΥΧΟ ηλεκτρολογο . Ο φακελος αυτος ειναι η ελαχιστη εξασφαλιση για αυτους που θα μεινουν εκει πως η εγκατασταση δεν ειναι ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ για τη ζωη η την περιουσια τους.
Πριν ξοδεψεις λοιπον χρηματα θα ειχα να σου προτεινω σαν πρωτο βημα να βρεις τον ανθρωπο αυτο που θα υπογραψει , και στη συνεχεια να ακολουθησεις τις υποδειξεις του. 
Αυτα για να μην μπεις σε περιτα εξοδα.

----------


## Dragonborn

Η θεμελιακή γείωση είναι υποχρεωτική βάσει του ΦΕΚ Β'470/2004. Αν δεν υπάρχει, ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ έχει δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί να συνδέσει το κτίριο στο δίκτυο, ιδίως αν αυτό είναι σε περιοχή με άμεση γείωση (Αθήνα-Πειραιάς). Δεν μπορείς να επικαλεσθείς άγνοια των σχετικών διατάξεων.

Σε περιοχή με ουδετέρωση *ίσως* ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ να είναι πιο ελαστικός, αν παρουσιάσεις μια τεχνικά άρτια γείωση.

Ρώτησε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο μηχανικό (όχι μάστορα) που δραστηριοποιείται στην περιοχή σου και ξέρει τις τοπικές ιδιαιτερότητες να σε καθοδηγήσει σχετικά.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Σύμφωνα με το νέο κανονισμό η θεμελιακή είναι υποχρεωτική
Τώρα που είσαι ακόμα στα μπετά βρες ένα ηλεκτρολόγο να σου κάνει μια μη βρεθείς εξ απρόοπτου μεθαυριο

----------


## Sted

> Εχω την εντυπωση πως για να σου δωσει η ΔΕΗ κανονικη παροχη θα πρεπει να κατατεθει ενας φακελος με ολη τη μελετη της εγκαταστασης , σχεδια κλπ ΥΠΟΓΕΓΡΑΜΕΝΟΣ απο ΑΔΕΙΟΥΧΟ ηλεκτρολογο . Ο φακελος αυτος ειναι η ελαχιστη εξασφαλιση για αυτους που θα μεινουν εκει πως η εγκατασταση δεν ειναι ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ για τη ζωη η την περιουσια τους.
> Πριν ξοδεψεις λοιπον χρηματα θα ειχα να σου προτεινω σαν πρωτο βημα να βρεις τον ανθρωπο αυτο που θα υπογραψει , και στη συνεχεια να ακολουθησεις τις υποδειξεις του. 
> Αυτα για να μην μπεις σε περιτα εξοδα.







> Η θεμελιακή γείωση είναι υποχρεωτική βάσει του ΦΕΚ Β'470/2004. Αν δεν υπάρχει, ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ έχει δικαίωμα να αρνηθεί να συνδέσει το κτίριο στο δίκτυο, ιδίως αν αυτό είναι σε περιοχή με άμεση γείωση (Αθήνα-Πειραιάς). Δεν μπορείς να επικαλεσθείς άγνοια των σχετικών διατάξεων.
> 
> Σε περιοχή με ουδετέρωση *ίσως* ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ να είναι πιο ελαστικός, αν παρουσιάσεις μια τεχνικά άρτια γείωση.
> 
> Ρώτησε έναν ηλεκτρολόγο μηχανικό (όχι μάστορα) που δραστηριοποιείται στην περιοχή σου και ξέρει τις τοπικές ιδιαιτερότητες να σε καθοδηγήσει σχετικά.



Ας μην ασχοληθούμε με άλλους, γιατί όπως όλοι στο χωριό εδώ θα μείνουμε με το ηλεκτρόδιο όπως όλοι οι ηλεκτρολόγοι εδώ προτείνουν (και ναι παίρνουν ρεύμα κανονικά).. Μπορεί μέχρι να πάρει κανονική παροχή το κτίριο να είμαι σε θέση να υπογράψω εγώ ο ίδιος την μελέτη-σχέδια-τεχνική περιγραφή.

Για αυτό θέλω να "προλάβω" τώρα που μπορώ και έχω πρόσβαση στο χωμα ώστε να κάνω κάτι καλό *για εμένα.

*



> Σύμφωνα με το νέο κανονισμό η θεμελιακή είναι υποχρεωτική
> Τώρα που είσαι ακόμα στα μπετά βρες ένα ηλεκτρολόγο να σου κάνει μια μη βρεθείς εξ απρόοπτου μεθαυριο



Το γνωρίζω. Αλλά τώρα είναι αργά...

----------


## xrhstosmp

Εφόσον είσαι σε θέση να υπογράψεις, τι τιμή γείωσης πιστεύεις πως θα βγάλεις με ένα τριγωνακι ώστε να αναλάβεις και την ευθύνη της εγκατάστασης;;;;;;; Εννοείτε σε έδαφος καλής αγωγιμότητας.

----------


## Sted

> Εφόσον είσαι σε θέση να υπογράψεις, τι τιμή γείωσης πιστεύεις πως θα βγάλεις με ένα τριγωνακι ώστε να αναλάβεις και την ευθύνη της εγκατάστασης;;;;;;; Εννοείτε σε έδαφος καλής αγωγιμότητας.



Δεν έχω ιδέα. Ούτε κάν όργανο να πάω μια βόλτα να δώ πόσο περίπου παίζουν τα ηλεκτρόδια εδώ...

Για αυτό ρώτησα εδώ...

----------


## vampiris

Ρεύμα θα πάρεις σίγουρα, με τον τον έναν (επειδή δεν υπάρχει κανένας  έλεγχος των εγκαταστάσεων) ή τον άλλο τρόπο (λάδωμα)! Το θέμα είναι να  μην σε "κυνηγήσει" δικαστικά ο ιδιοκτήτης, επειδή δεν τον ενημέρωσες  σχετικά με τον "Νόμο" (λέμε τώρα) περί θεμελιακής γείωσης...

Από  την στιγμή που κλήθηκες τελευταίος, μετά από αρχιτέκτονες, χτίστες και  λοιπούς, δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για το παρελθόν και το μόνο που σε νοιάζει  είναι να εξασφαλίσεις την καλύτερη δυνατή τιμή αντίστασης γείωσης!  Σίγουρα θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ηλεκτρόδιο γείωσης στους μετρητές, διαφορετικά  δεν νομίζω να σε συνδέσει η Δ.Ε.Η.. Αφού αναφέρεσαι σε διαμόρφωση  εξωτερικού χώρου θα πρέπει να φροντίσεις να μείνει χώρος για το  ηλεκτρόδιο γείωσης (τρίγωνο, τετράγωνο, κ.λπ.), να υπάρχει δυνατότητα  πρόσβασης και ελέγχου, δυνατότητα μελλοντικών μετρήσεων και  αντικατάστασης. Με λίγα λόγια να μείνει ελεύθερος χώρος! Καλό θα ήταν να  κάνεις και μια μέτρηση για δεις σε τι επίπεδα κυμαίνεται η αντίσταση  γείωσης.

Για γείωση κοντά στο κτίριο, το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω  είναι να σε παραπέμψω σε σχετικό θέμα που συζητήσαμε για αυτό το  ενδεχόμενο! Ψάξε στο forum και θα το βρεις. Και πάλι θα τονίσω ότι η  τοποθέτηση ηλεκτροδίων όπου μας "καπνίσει" δεν κάνει ασφαλέστερη μια  εγκατάσταση!! Και πάλι φροντίζεις να μείνει ελεύθερος χώρος, σε  περίπτωση που αποφασίσεις να τοποθετήσεις ηλεκτρόδια γείωσης κοντά στους  ηλεκτρικούς πίνακες.

Σε τι κτίριο αναφέρεσαι; (Πόσους ορόφους, χρήση, κ.τ.λ.)

----------


## Sted

> Ρεύμα θα πάρεις σίγουρα, με τον τον έναν (επειδή δεν υπάρχει κανένας  έλεγχος των εγκαταστάσεων) ή τον άλλο τρόπο (λάδωμα)! Το θέμα είναι να  μην σε "κυνηγήσει" δικαστικά ο ιδιοκτήτης, επειδή δεν τον ενημέρωσες  σχετικά με τον "Νόμο" (λέμε τώρα) περί θεμελιακής γείωσης...
> 
> Από  την στιγμή που κλήθηκες τελευταίος, μετά από αρχιτέκτονες, χτίστες και  λοιπούς, δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για το παρελθόν και το μόνο που σε νοιάζει  είναι να εξασφαλίσεις την καλύτερη δυνατή τιμή αντίστασης γείωσης!  Σίγουρα θα χρησιμοποιηθεί ηλεκτρόδιο γείωσης στους μετρητές, διαφορετικά  δεν νομίζω να σε συνδέσει η Δ.Ε.Η.. Αφού αναφέρεσαι σε διαμόρφωση  εξωτερικού χώρου θα πρέπει να φροντίσεις να μείνει χώρος για το  ηλεκτρόδιο γείωσης (τρίγωνο, τετράγωνο, κ.λπ.), να υπάρχει δυνατότητα  πρόσβασης και ελέγχου, δυνατότητα μελλοντικών μετρήσεων και  αντικατάστασης. Με λίγα λόγια να μείνει ελεύθερος χώρος! Καλό θα ήταν να  κάνεις και μια μέτρηση για δεις σε τι επίπεδα κυμαίνεται η αντίσταση  γείωσης.
> 
> Για γείωση κοντά στο κτίριο, το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω  είναι να σε παραπέμψω σε σχετικό θέμα που συζητήσαμε για αυτό το  ενδεχόμενο! Ψάξε στο forum και θα το βρεις. Και πάλι θα τονίσω ότι η  τοποθέτηση ηλεκτροδίων όπου μας "καπνίσει" δεν κάνει ασφαλέστερη μια  εγκατάσταση!! Και πάλι φροντίζεις να μείνει ελεύθερος χώρος, σε  περίπτωση που αποφασίσεις να τοποθετήσεις ηλεκτρόδια γείωσης κοντά στους  ηλεκτρικούς πίνακες.
> 
> Σε τι κτίριο αναφέρεσαι; (Πόσους ορόφους, χρήση, κ.τ.λ.)



Αν έρθει εκείνη η ώρα, και είμαι σε θέση να υπογράψω, θα έχω και τα κατάλληλα μηχανήματα φυσικά, ώστε να παρουσιάσω και τις αντίστοιχες μετρήσεις μόνωσης κλπ. Αλλιώς δεν το κάνω.

Το κτίριο είναι ουσιαστικά βιομηχανικο, σιδηροκατασκευή με πάνελς, επεξεργασίας τροφίμων (ελιές), που δυστυχώς παίζουν πολλά νέρα & αντλίες φορητές... (θα ήθελα να μιλήσουμε πάλι κάποια στιγμή εδώ στο forum για τους ΔΔΕ σε αυτά τα κτίρια που πέφτουν για πλάκα)


Τώρα όπως προείπα το ηλεκτρόδιο είναι στο μετρητή και οδηγείται εκεί, απλά λέω το τρίγωνο που θα πρέπει να μπεί.

----------


## JOUN

> Εφόσον είσαι σε θέση να υπογράψεις, τι τιμή γείωσης πιστεύεις πως θα βγάλεις με ένα τριγωνακι ώστε να αναλάβεις και την ευθύνη της εγκατάστασης;;;;;;; Εννοείτε σε έδαφος καλής αγωγιμότητας.



Oτι τιμη γειωσης και να βρει δεν εχει σημασια(ενταξει μην βρει και 100 ωμ και το αφησει ).Η ΔΕΗ δεχεται ΥΔΕ χωρις μετρηση γειωσης γιατι στην περιοχη υπαρχει ουδετερωση.Στις παρατηρησεις συμπληρωνεις "αδυναμια μετρησης λογω δικτυου ΤΝ" και περναει.Εννοειται οτι οι υπολοιπες μετρησεις θα γινουν κανονικα.
Δεν λεω αν ειναι σωστο η λαθος απλα την εμπειρια μου με τις νεες ΥΔΕ..

Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος παντως οτι σε περιοχη με ουδετερωση ο HD384 δεν απαιτει μετρηση γειωσης..

----------


## vampiris

Λοιπόν, για να μην πολυλογούμε από την στιγμή που κτίριο έχει μεταλλικό σκελετό, σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο περνάμε σε πολύ εξειδικευμένες καταστάσεις! Πολλά διάβασα πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα, λίγα κατάλαβα, ελάχιστα κατανόησα. Το τι γίνεται στην πράξη από τον κάθε Κυρ-Μάστορα, ούτε με ενδιαφέρει ούτε με απασχολεί. Για εμένα το θέμα των γειώσεων είναι "ιερό" και οι γνώσεις μου πάνω στο θέμα πολύ περιορισμένες!

Εάν θεωρείς ότι δεν έχεις τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις, καλύτερα να συνεργαστείς με κάποια εξειδικευμένη εταιρία ή να τους αναθέσεις το θέμα των γειώσεων! Τώρα τελευταία πάλι διάβαζα για ένα θάνατο εργαζομένου σε ελαιοτριβείο... Και πάλι τονίζω ότι αυτά τα κτίρια απαιτούν εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις πάνω στο θέμα των γειώσεων...

Εάν δεν υπάρχει ηλεκτρόδιο γείωσης στους μετρητές ρεύμα δεν παίρνεις, 99.9% σίγουρος! Μετρητής = Δ.Ε.Η, από εκεί και πέρα η Δ.Ε.Η χέστηκε. Δεν νοιάζεται ούτε για θεμελιακές γειώσεις, ούτε για τίποτα, από την στιγμή που εσύ υπογράφεις.

----------


## xrhstosmp

Φίλε joun αναφέρεσαι σε επανέλεγχο η νέα εγκατάσταση;; Γιατί σε νέα εγκατάσταση μου άκουγετε κάπως να μη μπορείς να μετρήσεις τη γείωση που o ίδιος εγκατέστησεΣ

----------


## JOUN

> Εάν δεν υπάρχει ηλεκτρόδιο γείωσης στους μετρητές ρεύμα δεν παίρνεις, 99.9% σίγουρος! Μετρητής = Δ.Ε.Η, από εκεί και πέρα η Δ.Ε.Η χέστηκε. Δεν νοιάζεται ούτε για θεμελιακές γειώσεις, ούτε για τίποτα, από την στιγμή που εσύ υπογράφεις.



 :Thumbup1:

----------


## JOUN

Χρηστο λεω οτι σε καινουρια εγκατασταση με θεμελειακη γειωση που εγω ο ιδιος εγκατεστησα και μετρησα με τιμη λιγοτερο απο 1 ωμ επιτηδες εβαλα στις παρατηρησεις "αδυναμια μετρησης κλπ κλπ" και δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα..

----------


## Sted

Πέρυσι είχαμε ένα θάνατο στην Χαλκιδική απο τις φορητές αντλίες... Δυστυχώς κανείς δεν βάζει ΔΔΕ γιατί "πέφτουν" ακόμα και σε νέα κτήρια...

Οπότε, ακόμα και εγώ να μην βάλω υπογραφή και να βάλει άλλος, προσπαθώ να εξασφαλίσω κάτι παραπάνω απο μόνος μου... είναι κακό;

----------


## xrhstosmp

Φυσικά και δεν έχεις πρόβλημα ακόμα και να γράψεις 'με λένε χρήστο και είμαι καλά' στην τιμή γείωσης αφού υπεύθυνος είναι o υπογραφών ιδιώτης και όχι η δεη.αν  χτυπά ξύλο όμως 'ανοίξει' o φάκελος λόγω της 'κακίας στιγμής 'δεν ξέρω ποσό καλά μπορεί να είναι o χρήστος που αδυνατούσε να ανακαλύψει το ηλεκτρόδιο/θεμελιακή/παλούκι που έθαψε.

----------


## vampiris

Με αφορμή το μήνυμα #16 να πω ότι εδώ έρχεται η ευθύνη του Κράτους! Εγώ κλήθηκα σε κτίριο που έχει κτισθεί. Θεμελιακή δεν γίνεται, εκτός και εάν το γκρεμίσουμε και το ξαναχτίσουμε. Τώρα ο ηλεκτρολόγος φέρει την ευθύνη των όσων θα δηλώσει στην Υ.Δ.Ε.. Εγώ γράφω τρίγωνο γείωσης ή περιμετρική ταινία ή οτιδήποτε άλλο, και τιμή αντίστασης γείωσης τόσα Ωμ. Το Κράτος θα πρέπει να μου πει ότι δεν πρόκειται να ηλεκτροδοτηθείς ποτέ, επειδή υπάρχει Φ.Ε.Κ που αναφέρει την θεμελιακή γείωση ως υποχρεωτική! Ας το κάνει!!! Εγώ δηλώνω υπεύθυνα αντίσταση γείωσης τόσα Ωμ και τάδε μέθοδο γείωσης.

Κάποιοι θα θυμάστε και τα μηνύματά μου, πριν 2-3 χρόνια, στο Michanikos.gr πάνω στο θέμα! Τότε είχαν έρθει και πολιτικοί μηχανικοί και δήλωναν ότι δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα για θεμελιακές γειώσεις και το συγκεκριμένο Φ.Ε.Κ. Είχα αναρτήσει και σχετικό μήνυμα στο Βιβλίο Επισκεπτών στο site του κυρίου Σαρρή! Αλλά τότε όλοι ήλπιζαν στην πολυπόθητη ΑΛΛΑΓΗ προς το καλύτερο και εγώ ήμουν ο "κακός" και ο "παράξενος"! Η Ελπίδα μπορεί να πεθαίνει τελευταία, αλλά πεθαίνει...

Βέβαια το ερώτημα που τέθηκε είναι άλλο και εμείς πηγαίνουμε σε θεωρητικές συζητήσεις!

----------


## Dragonborn

> Δυστυχώς κανείς δεν βάζει ΔΔΕ γιατί "πέφτουν" ακόμα και σε νέα κτήρια...



Αν πέφτει ο ΔΔΕ, κάποιος λόγος υπάρχει. Υπάρχει βλάβη ή κακοτεχνία και πρέπει να επισκευαστεί.





> Οπότε, ακόμα και εγώ να μην βάλω υπογραφή και να βάλει άλλος, προσπαθώ να εξασφαλίσω κάτι παραπάνω απο μόνος μου... είναι κακό;



Τα τεχνικά επαγγέλματα στην Ελλάδα είναι ποινικοποιημένα. Δηλαδή για ότι κακό συμβεί έχεις ποινική *και* αστική ευθύνη. Η ποινική ευθύνη σημαίνει σύλληψη, προφυλάκιση και δίκη για ανθρωποκτονία εξ αμελείας ή εκ προθέσεως. Η αστική ευθύνη σημαίνει αγωγή για τρελλά ποσά. Ότι στραβό (αντίθετο με τους κανονισμούς) υπάρχει στην εγκατάσταση που συνέβει ατύχημα οι δικηγόροι του αντιδίκου θα το αξιοποιήσουν καταλλήλως. Απο εκεί και πέρα, μεγάλο παιδί είσαι, πάρε τις αποφάσεις σου.

----------


## vasilllis

Το αμεσως καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι περιμετρικη γειωση αν δεν εχουν κλεισει ακομα τις πλακες στο εδαφος.Τοποθετηση τριγωνων στην περιμετρικη γειωση.Κατοπιν αν οι μετρησεις δεν αρεσουν συμπληρωνεις και τριγωνα ή ακομα καλυτερα Ε . Νομιζω οτι η δεη την δεχεται κιολας.
Επισης να συμπληρωσω οτι και με τα τριγωνα καταφερνεις πολυ χαμηλη αντισταση με προσεκτικη τοποθετηση -ειδικα χημικα κλπ.Τωρα αν καποιος βαριεται και με τρεις σφυριες τα κοβει ,για να εχει για τον επομενο λογικο ειναι να εχει μεγαλη αντισταση.

----------


## Sted

Κι ομως αυτη ειναι η δικαιολογία, πεφτει λογω των 3Φ κινητηρων... και πως να δουλεψει μια επιχείρηση οταν βασιζεται σε αυτους τους κινητήρες ; 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dragonborn

> Κάποιοι θα θυμάστε και τα μηνύματά μου, πριν 2-3 χρόνια, στο Michanikos.gr πάνω στο θέμα! ...Αλλά τότε όλοι ήλπιζαν στην πολυπόθητη ΑΛΛΑΓΗ προς το καλύτερο και εγώ ήμουν ο "κακός" και ο "παράξενος"! Η Ελπίδα μπορεί να πεθαίνει τελευταία, αλλά πεθαίνει...



Στο michanikos.gr  η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία έχει την κουλτούρα του μηχανικού-διεκπεραιωτή και του εμπορίου υπογραφής. Καλόν είναι να το παρακολουθείς για να μαθαίνεις τα κανούργια ΦΕΚ, αλλά οι πολλές συζητήσεις με αυτούς κάνουν κακό στην υγεία.

----------


## Dragonborn

> Κι ομως αυτη ειναι η δικαιολογία, πεφτει λογω των 3Φ κινητηρων... και πως να δουλεψει μια επιχείρηση οταν βασιζεται σε αυτους τους κινητήρες ;



Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις με λογικά επιχειρήματα γιατί ένας τριφασικός κινητήρας ρίχνει το ΔΔΕ αν η μόνωση είναι ακέραια; Απλώς ο κάθε πικραμένος δίνει βάση στα λόγια του κάθε ψευταράκου και πονηρίδη "μάστορα".

----------


## Sted

> Μπορείς να μου εξηγήσεις με λογικά επιχειρήματα γιατί ένας τριφασικός κινητήρας ρίχνει το ΔΔΕ αν η μόνωση είναι ακέραια; Απλώς ο κάθε πικραμένος δίνει βάση στα λόγια του κάθε ψευταράκου και πονηρίδη "μάστορα".



Δεν εχω κάποιο λογικο επιχείρημα και μεχρι να το δοκιμασω δεν το πιστεύω. Εξου και λεω οτι αυτη ειναι η δικαιολογία.

Εδω ο πινακας με τους μικροαυτοματους  μιας αντίστοιχης επιχειρησης εδω:

edit: Για να μην παρεξηγηθούμε οτι αποκρύπτω πληροφορίες, ο γενικός διακόπτης και οι ασφάλειες βρίσκονται σε ξεχωριστό κουτί δίπλα ακριβώς) μαζί με τα 3 ενδεικτικά led - *τίποτα παραπάνω*.

http://db.tt/Azf8Di0v

Και εδω ενας απο τους πινακες εκκινησης, των σταθερων μηχανων (1-1,5kW).

http://db.tt/sqGirztk

Οι φώτο ειναι τραβηγμενες περυσι, που ηταν η 1η χρονια που δούλευε η επιχειρηση. Φυσικα υπαρχει κανονικη παροχη ρεύματος, με απλο ηλεκτροδιο γειωσης. 



Λαθακια;

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## vampiris

Εάν οι φωτογραφίες είναι από την ίδια επιχείρηση, εγώ δεν βλέπω κάποιο λάθος!

----------


## Sted

> Εάν οι φωτογραφίες είναι από την ίδια επιχείρηση, εγώ δεν βλέπω κάποιο λάθος!



Απο την ίδια είναι...

----------


## JOUN

Υποθετω οτι δεν εχει ΔΔΕ σε καποιον αλλο πινακα γιατι κατω δεξια βλεπω γειωσεις-ουδετερους στην ιδια κλεμα..
Α! Και αν καταλαβα καλα τα ενδεικτικα παιρνουν πριν τις neozed..

----------


## vampiris

Ναι, απ' ότι φαίνεται μιλάμε για εγκατάσταση με ουδετέρωση και αυτό έχει σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο topic! Χρωματισμοί καλωδίων, διατομές, πόσο όμορφος είναι ο πίνακας και λοιπά, ανήκουν στο παιχνίδι: "Βρες τις διαφορές, το σωστό και το λάθος"...

----------


## vasilllis

> Κι ομως αυτη ειναι η δικαιολογία, πεφτει λογω των 3Φ κινητηρων... και πως να δουλεψει μια επιχείρηση οταν βασιζεται σε αυτους τους κινητήρες ; 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2



Yπαρχουν και ΔΔΕ αυτοματης επανοπλισης ,καλυπτοντας μεγαλο περιθωριο πτωσης απο σφαλμα.
Ακομα πιο οικονομικο ,ητοποθετηση Αρκετων ΔΔΕ σε τμηματα.
Αλλα ειπαμε εδω ειναι Ελλαδα.


* τα ιδια κανουν και στα Η/ζ που τα τελευταια χρονια ερχονται με ΔΔΕ εγκατεστημενο,τους τρωει να το πεταξουν...
οπως και σε πινακες ασφαλειας οροφων(απο ups kυριως).Μια φορα να πεσει και εφυγε για το καλαθι..

----------


## Sted

Ωραία όλα αυτά, σας ευχαριστώ.

Για το τρίγωνο τώρα, τι μπορώ να κάνω;

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## lepouras

θα σου έλεγα μετά από όσα ειπωθήκαν να μην αρκεστείς σε ένα τρίγωνο τετράγωνο ορθογώνιο. αλλά να κάνεις κάτι καλύτερο. εφόσον δεν έχεις και δεν μπορείς να βρεις μηχάνημα για μέτρηση τότε θα πρότεινα τουλάχιστον ένα Ε χαλκού και σε σημείο που δεν θα σκεπαστεί με μπετόν (πχ πάρκινγκ) ή όπως σου πρότειναν με ταινία χαλκού μια περιμετρική. αλλά γενικά χωρίς γνώση του χώρου και του εδάφους ότι και να σου πούμε θα είναι στον αέρα. δεν υπάρχει μανιουαλ που να λέει βάλε αυτό και θα βγει τόσο.

----------


## vasilllis

> Ωραία όλα αυτά, σας ευχαριστώ.
> 
> Για το τρίγωνο τώρα, τι μπορώ να κάνω;
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2




δες το ποστ 19.Απο εκει οπως λεει ο Γιαννης στο 30 ,κανεις οτι πρεπει για να πετυχεις χαμηλοτερη αντισταση..

Να συμπληρωσω επισης οτι,η θεμελειακη δεν απαιτειται επι το πλειστον γιατι εχει χαμλοτερη αντισταση,αλλα γιατι ειναι η πιο ασφαλες σε βαθους χρονου..

----------


## gkouk

> θα σου έλεγα μετά από όσα ειπωθήκαν να μην αρκεστείς σε ένα τρίγωνο τετράγωνο ορθογώνιο. αλλά να κάνεις κάτι καλύτερο. εφόσον δεν έχεις και δεν μπορείς να βρεις μηχάνημα για μέτρηση τότε θα πρότεινα τουλάχιστον ένα Ε χαλκού και σε σημείο που δεν θα σκεπαστεί με μπετόν (πχ πάρκινγκ) ή όπως σου πρότειναν με ταινία χαλκού μια περιμετρική. αλλά γενικά χωρίς γνώση του χώρου και του εδάφους ότι και να σου πούμε θα είναι στον αέρα. δεν υπάρχει μανιουαλ που να λέει βάλε αυτό και θα βγει τόσο.



Συμφωνω με τον φιλο Γιαννη, το καλυτερο θα ηταν  μια* ΣΩΣΤΗ περιμετρικη* αν ειναι εφυκτο και μετα παμε σε* 'Ε'* που ισοδυναμει με δυο τριγωνα περιπου (συμφωνα με λεγομενα ΕΛΕΜΚΟ)
Αλλα οι* μετρησεις πρεπει να γινουν* για να ξερεις τι τιμη γειωσης εχεις πιασει και αν θα χρειαστει βελτιοση!

----------

